# Eine ausführbare exe ohne installiertes JRE möglich?



## Knoten (5. Nov 2018)

Hallo Profis,

ich habe eine JavaFX Applikation, die ich als Fat JAR compiliert habe und anschließend mit Launch4j in eine exe "gewandelt" habe.
Das funktioniert auf Rechnern, die Java installiert haben, auf anderen natürlich nicht, da das nur ein Wrapper ist.
Mein Ziel wäre aber eine exe-Datei, welche wirklich alleinständig läuft.

Dazu lese ich immer wieder, dass man eine "private JRE" mit integrieren kann (natürlich bei immens aufgeblähter Datei), z.B. hier im Forum für Launch4j:
https://sourceforge.net/p/launch4j/discussion/332684/thread/5a83140a/

Nur wie, ist mir ein Rätsel. Da schweigen sich alle aus oder ich habe zuviele Tomaten auf den Augen...
Ich möchte auch keine exe erzeugen, die erstmal beim User das ganze Java-Gedöns installiert, also kein integriertes Installationsprogramm.

Ist sowas überhaupt möglich oder geht das auf keinen Fall?
Ich hätte gedacht, dass z.B. MPLABX (eine Riesen-Software von Microchip: https://www.microchip.com/mplab/mplab-x-ide) in Java unter Netbeans geschrieben ist.
Aber hier ist interessanterweise keine Installation von Java erforderlich.

Zielsysteme sind derzeit ausschließlich Windows-Rechner.
Ich nutze Netbeans 8.2
Windows 7 64Bit

Danke vorab!


----------



## mihe7 (5. Nov 2018)

Knoten hat gesagt.:


> Dazu lese ich immer wieder, dass man eine "private JRE" mit integrieren kann


Das liest du falsch. Da steht nichts von integrieren, sondern von bundle. Sprich: Du lieferst z. B. ein Archiv aus, das neben der jar- und exe-Datei auch noch das JRE enthält.

Tatsächlich glaube ich auch nicht, dass das, was Du willst, so einfach möglich ist. Hintergrund ist, dass das JRE selbst auf Ressourcen (wie z. B. Jars) über das Dateisystem zugreifen muss. Wenn nichts im Dateisystem vorhanden ist -> Problem.


----------



## Knoten (5. Nov 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Das wollte ich zwar nicht hören, erklärt aber mein erfolgloses Suchen.

Aber im Falle des Bundles:
Wäre dieses Archiv dann zumindest ein eigenständiger "Brocken", d.h. das "exe" bedient sich einfach nur daraus - oder muss das darin enthaltene JRE in jedem Fall einen klassischen Installationsprozess durchmachen, auch wenn dieser dann vermutlich automatisiert ist?


----------



## mihe7 (5. Nov 2018)

Knoten hat gesagt.:


> einen klassischen Installationsprozess durchmachen


Da muss nichts installiert werden.


----------



## Knoten (5. Nov 2018)

Ok. Damit kann ich dann wohl leben (bzw. meine Kunden).
Vielen Dank für die Mühen!


----------

